# Leistung, einfach messen



## Josef Scholz (19 Juni 2003)

Hast du ein Leistungsmeßgerät zu Hause?

Was für eine Frage, du hast so ein Gerät bei dir zu Hause,
mit dem du aufs Gramm genau bestimmen kannst, 
wieviel Leistung (und somit Strom) in dem Stromkreis fließt,
bzw. verbraucht wird.
Wie, du glaubst mir nicht, dann schau mal auf deine Zählertafel,
dort dreht sich ganz gemütlich oder manchmal auch schneller 
dein Wechsel-oder Drehstromzähler.







Du läßt nur die Sicherung an, die den gewünschten Stromkreis versorgt 
und schaltest die entsprechenden Verbraucher an.
Die Anzahl der Umdrehungen innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeitspanne 
der Zählerscheibe kann durch zählen der im Fenster vorbeihuschenden
roten Markierung und einer Stoppuhr erfaßt werden.

Daraus kannst du ersehen, wieviel Leistung bereits im Stromkreis abgenommen wird.
Da im 16 A Stromkreis maximal 3600 Watt Leistung zur Verfügung stehen,
kannst du auch die Leistungsreserve berechnen.
Die Zählerkonstante, also die Angabe, wieviele Umdrehungen die Scheibe pro KW macht, 
steht auf dem Typenschild deines Zählers.


----------

